# Spark plug change.



## t-bol (Dec 19, 2007)

My mechanic says that he can't change the spark plugs because you need a special tool. I have also heard that you have to take the supercharger off to do so. I called nissan and of course outrageous labor cost. Any body know a trick to get the plug off? I believe that its just one plug that i can't get to.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

t-bol said:


> My mechanic says that he can't change the spark plugs because you need a special tool. I have also heard that you have to take the supercharger off to do so. I called nissan and of course outrageous labor cost. Any body know a trick to get the plug off? I believe that its just one plug that i can't get to.


Having a 4-cyl, I don't have that problem, but I have seen a few threads on this and other Frontier forums about the "number 6" plug on the 6-cyls. I know it's a PITB, but I don't know that you have to do any other disassembly to get to it. You should do a _Search_.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

(1) Think about getting a new mechanic, because he should obtain that tool to use on yours, and for other customers. (2) I have a 4-cylinder, so I can't offer hands-on advise for your model, but here's what I've read here (do your own search, please). Some vehicles may need the engine to be jacked up a small amount to improve access. You (or he) may need to buy a spark plug socket with a built-in universal joint, should be less than $15; better tool manufacturers have these. You (or he) may need to grind down a spark plug socket to obtain better clearance, my own 13/16 magnet plug socket was ground down over 30 years ago to get better clearance with my VW aftermarket intake manifolds. With the variety of extensions, etc., a real mechanic should be able to do this. You don't state how old your plugs or vehicle is, but if the other 5 looked fine, possibly you could just leave it there....but with that you increase your risk of threads seizure in the future, if the metal "welds".


----------



## bjohnson0109 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't have the S/C V6 model, but I did change the spark plugs on my NA V6. I used two 6" socket extensions and a u-joint between the extensions. It is already a PITB, and I have heard that with the S/C, it is a lot worse. There is supposed to be a tool in the tool bag provided with the truck you can use to remove it with... so I've heard, I've never checked. I have also heard that the #4 plug is bad with the S/C too (I could be wrong though). 

BTW, the plug is also at an angle. If I remember, it is similar to the angle of the other plugs on the passenger side of the engine. I also unclipped the A/C lines on the top of the firewall and gently zip tied those out of the way and away from the firewall. It is a tight fit back there, I hope you have smallish hands and good finger strength. The boot will only come off it you pull at the correct angle too.

For that reason I am glad I didn't get the S/C model. 

That plug alone took me about 1.5 hours to replace. I would definatley do it yourself if you can. There a lot of horror stories about shops and even dealers that don't replace that plug because it sucks.


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

yeah the back spark plug is way back there, if you use a bunch of angles and extensions it works, sorry its answer is so late.


----------



## RxRC (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't have a Supercharger but I didn't have any problems. The way a few talked here I was really expecting the worse. It's not like it's an F150. Now there's a nightmare.


----------

